# Tuffwrap  for use below fire sprinklers



## cda (Feb 23, 2016)

Have not seen it in person, But:::

http://www.tuffwrap.com/smartseam/

http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/showpage.html?name=BLME.R27543&ccnshorttitle=Ceiling+Panels+for+Use+Beneath+Sprinklers&objid=1083180394&cfgid=1073741824&version=versionless&parent_id=1073984637&sequence=1


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 23, 2016)

cda,

I have not seen this product but the (UL) report you provided indicates subject to AHJ allowing it, maybe FM burns will chime in. I would like to see it installed with a sprinkler head?

Thanks for the post, 6-mil poly would be the norm here, I'd think.

pc1


----------



## cda (Feb 23, 2016)

There is video

http://www.tuffwrap.com/smartseam/view-video/


----------

